# Ninja wins MVP



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

They decided that I was more valuable than Dirk this year, so they just gave me the trophy instead. 










Pretty sweet being able to hold it though...... had thoughts about taking off with it and putting it on ebay. ​


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good ****. Where was that at, a banquet?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

How much did that photo cost ya? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

They brought the trophy into the office the other day, so we all took a photo op with it. Did the same with the Western Conf Championship trophy last year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's cool as hell, man. Good ****.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dang... lucky *******!

Most of us will go through life without SEEING one in person....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Most of us will go through life without SEEING one in person....


Go to the HOF, they've got 'em there. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Go to the HOF, they've got 'em there. :biggrin:


We are planning a trip to Disney World, and I'll ask my wife if she wouldn't mind going to HOF instead....

...most likely I'll go through life without ever seeing one in person. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> We are planning a trip to Disney World, and I'll ask my wife if she wouldn't mind going to HOF instead....
> 
> ...most likely I'll go through life without ever seeing one in person. :biggrin:


I've only been to Canton, and that was when I was single...now that I'm married, I've got no chance of seeing another...:biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm really confused. Ninja works for the Mavs?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I'm really confused. Ninja works for the Mavs?


He works for HDNet, which is owned by..... Cubes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He works for HDNet, which is owned by..... Cubes.


Oh ... this is why he is never critizing him, right ?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You should've kissed the forehead of the trophy


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Oh ... this is why he is never critizing him, right ?


Who? NT? NT's gotten one of those permanent brown stains on his nose.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

As long as he keeps cutting my checks, my nose will be as brown as Rudolf's is red.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> As long as he keeps cutting my checks, my nose will be as brown as Rudolf's is red.


.... kinda makes you wonder where Rudolph's nose has been....


----------

